# Buying a blanket for a yearling



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I would suggest going up a few sizes. It will give him room to grow into it. BUT, a blanket that is too big can cause rubbing and the added risk of getting tangled up. I would also suggest getting a fleece blanket liner. It goes under the sheet or blanket and it can help make a big blanket a bit more snug. The one I have is attached below.

Poly-Tech® Bellyband Multi-Purpose Liner in Blanket Liners at Schneider Saddlery


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have always been taught that a blanket that's a little too tight is better than a big sloppy one because of the chances that the horse will get his legs, feet, head caught up in one that's too loose. So, I would not go up much, say if he's a 72, I might go to a 74 but no more. That 2 inches can make a HUGE difference in fit. Not only is it longer front to back, it's cut bigger around the neck and shoulders too. So a 74 in something like this,StormShield® CONTOUR COLLAR Bellyband Turnout Sheet in Contour Collar Euro at Schneider Saddlery, or this one with the Adjust a fit tabs - StormShield® VTEK® EVERGREEN Turnout Sheet in VTEK Wither Relief at Schneider Saddlery, with a blanket liner like mentioned above or like this one, Adjusta-FitÂ® V-FREEâ„¢ X-Midweight Nylon Blanket Liner in Blanket Liners at Schneider Saddlery, could serve you well and not break the bank.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The problem with blanketing yearlings is not how long it is but the neck fit.

Most yearlings do not have much of a front end to them and so necks are way to big. This means that the front drops below the shoulder and/or the top drops back and rubs the withers.
Obviously the bigger as in longer you get the blanket, the worse the neck fit. 

You also want to make sure the belly straps go tight enough to fit snugly on the belly. Any loose and they can get a foot caught. Again the average blanket is going to be to fit the average adult horse not a gangly yearling.

When I have had neck fits to big I have put the blanket on the horse and then put a pleat in each side of the neck to shorten it up. With him growing you van let it out as necessary.

Just hope he doesn't chew it!


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

jenkat86 said:


> I would suggest going up a few sizes. It will give him room to grow into it. BUT, a blanket that is too big can cause rubbing and the added risk of getting tangled up. I would also suggest getting a fleece blanket liner. It goes under the sheet or blanket and it can help make a big blanket a bit more snug. The one I have is attached below.
> 
> Poly-Tech® Bellyband Multi-Purpose Liner in Blanket Liners at Schneider Saddlery


Thanks! The problem with that is, generally our winters are quite mild. I only plan to use the blanket in the worst of it, to keep him form shedding his winter coat. Wouldn't the liner cause it to be warmer?


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I have always been taught that a blanket that's a little too tight is better than a big sloppy one because of the chances that the horse will get his legs, feet, head caught up in one that's too loose. So, I would not go up much, say if he's a 72, I might go to a 74 but no more. That 2 inches can make a HUGE difference in fit. Not only is it longer front to back, it's cut bigger around the neck and shoulders too. So a 74 in something like this,StormShield® CONTOUR COLLAR Bellyband Turnout Sheet in Contour Collar Euro at Schneider Saddlery, or this one with the Adjust a fit tabs - StormShield® VTEK® EVERGREEN Turnout Sheet in VTEK Wither Relief at Schneider Saddlery, with a blanket liner like mentioned above or like this one, Adjusta-FitÂ® V-FREEâ„¢ X-Midweight Nylon Blanket Liner in Blanket Liners at Schneider Saddlery, could serve you well and not break the bank.


Thank you! I'll look into the blankets you suggested.


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Foxhunter said:


> The problem with blanketing yearlings is not how long it is but the neck fit.
> 
> Most yearlings do not have much of a front end to them and so necks are way to big. This means that the front drops below the shoulder and/or the top drops back and rubs the withers.
> Obviously the bigger as in longer you get the blanket, the worse the neck fit.
> ...


:gallop:Thanks!


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

So I thought I'd post the link to the one I was initially looking at buying. It's a little less pricey than the ones DreamCatcher Arabians posted... Pistol, one of my other horses, has this exact blanket. I really like it with him, so I'd love it if it worked for Mav too. It does need to be a turnout, and needs to be waterproof, if I don't get this one. And lightweight. But I haven't measured Mav yet, so I don't know for sure if they have a size that will fit him. 
Link: Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Tough-1 1200D Waterproof Poly Lightweight Turnout Blanket <>
Def has to be waterproof because sometimes water leaks under the barn walls and into the barn, so if he laid down in it it would need to repel water.


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

I also just realized if I buy that one for Dixie and Mav (both need one) that it would be good because you get a small discount for buying two.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

LilyandPistol said:


> Thanks! The problem with that is, generally our winters are quite mild. I only plan to use the blanket in the worst of it, to keep him form shedding his winter coat. Wouldn't the liner cause it to be warmer?


I think a fleece liner is more like us wearing a sweatshirt or a light fleece jacket. Typically, I use mine as a cooler in the trailer. I have to trailer to an arena in the winters and when we are done riding I throw the liner on her. It wicks away all the moisture and by the time we get home she is nice and dry. I don't blanket my horses, but on days that it starts out wet and then the temp drops, I will usually throw the liner on them with a waterproof sheet. 

And just a fun fact for you...temperatures don't regulate horses coats. The length of sunlight in a day determines when they start growing and shedding, so you should be fine


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Actually this is the one I got Pistol. This is also the one I plan to get for Mav and Dixie. I think it'll wok for Mav. http://www.chicksaddlery.com/page/CDS/PROD/WNS823


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Depending on how winter arrives the qh has waterproof rain sheet to block the wind and rain/snow mix. Two winters ago winter arrived on Oct 4, much earlier than the norm. It came in miserably cold and wet. Horse shivered for two days. Wouldn't stay inside. The other was fine but he grows a denser coat. Last winter I was prepared with the new rain sheet. No early arrival of winter and none of that cold sloppy weather. Fine by me.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The first one you put up, the 1200 denier one, has 200 gram of fill so you wouldn't want a liner for that one. The 2nd one you put up is only 420 denier and has no fill, so you might want a liner for that one, just in case it does get cold. For mild winters the 2nd one should be enough, you're more interested in shedding water and stopping wind than needing to add warmth. If it gets below 32 F I'd want a liner or the first blanket. 

The ones I put up from Schneider's are at least 1200 D, I think one of them is 1680 D, so they are TOUGH blankets and last for years. Not really a consideration if you're buying for yearlings that will outgrow their blankets and you don't need to get 5+ years out of each one. Since I always seem to have youngsters around, I bought the toughest blankets I could find. Youngsters is why I have over 75 blankets (last count a couple of years ago, I don't want to know now). 

If he lays in a wet spot, he's going to get wet, those blankets are water resistant, not waterproof.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Lily!

Check craigslist, a local consignment tack store, or even ebay for a used turnout for the baby. As far as size, I wouldn't get one any larger than the next size up from his measurements. (Most makers go in 3" increments, so if he measures 75", you could probably fit a 78".)

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Not sure how big your yearling is....you could check out foal blankets and see if one of the largest ones would work for the winter.....I'm pretty sure you can get them 50 or 52 inches....


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks guys! Mav measured 65 in, so a foal blanket wouldn't work. 
I ordered the 2nd blanket for both him and Dixie. They arrived a few days ago. Haven't tried them on them yet since it's still warm out. I dread having to adjust them in the cold. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> The first one you put up, the 1200 denier one, has 200 gram of fill so you wouldn't want a liner for that one. The 2nd one you put up is only 420 denier and has no fill, so you might want a liner for that one, just in case it does get cold. For mild winters the 2nd one should be enough, you're more interested in shedding water and stopping wind than needing to add warmth. If it gets below 32 F I'd want a liner or the first blanket.
> 
> The ones I put up from Schneider's are at least 1200 D, I think one of them is 1680 D, so they are TOUGH blankets and last for years. Not really a consideration if you're buying for yearlings that will outgrow their blankets and you don't need to get 5+ years out of each one. Since I always seem to have youngsters around, I bought the toughest blankets I could find. Youngsters is why I have over 75 blankets (last count a couple of years ago, I don't want to know now).
> 
> If he lays in a wet spot, he's going to get wet, those blankets are water resistant, not waterproof.


Okay. Well, about if it gets below 32 degrees- i actually let it get colder than that before I even put any blanket one them. Or I did with Pistol anyway- I haven't had Mav or Dixie for a year yet. March will be their 1 yr anniversary. Anyway, I don't know about Mav, but Pistol gets a really nice, heavy coat and Dixie's I think is pretty heavy too, so they should be fine. And I think Mav is going to have a nice winter coat too, because he's already growing it a little bit. I think. Lol.
Normally, I didn't blanket last year but at night and that's IF it's below 20 degrees that night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

they will do much better and be happier with no blanket but good forage to keep them warm.


----------

